# *庆祝中文版开張*

## Jwing

希望Gentoo在中文社区从此有良好的发展  :Very Happy: 

 :Exclamation:  Akar@2004DEC15: 執行版主權力：修正亂碼

----------

## sunmoon1997

庆祝！！！ :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: Last edited by sunmoon1997 on Sun Dec 12, 2004 4:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## wangxiaohu

 *Jwing wrote:*   

> ϣ��Gentoo����������Ӵ�����õķ�չ 

 

重新编辑改成UTF-8吧！

----------

## Hauser

 *wangxiaohu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 重新编辑改成UTF-8吧！

 

是啊，這樣比較好！  :Smile: 

----------

## Jwing

不好意思，还没习慣在这里发中文  :Razz: 

----------

## zbz

恭喜恭喜.贺喜贺喜	哈哈哈.

终于有了咱们自己的家了.

----------

## Lance

大家好！

----------

## bluehorn

报到兼同贺.

----------

